# Kèo phạt góc TF88? Cách bắt tài xỉu góc chuẩn xác nhất



## tf88vn (11/6/21)

Trong cá độ bóng đá có nhiều trường phái khác nhau, kèo phạt góc TF88 là 1 ví dụ điển hình cho việc kén khách chơi. Dân cá cược thể thao sơ cấp thường chỉ chú ý đến kèo liên quan đến bàn thắng như tài xỉu bàn thắng, chấp bóng hay kèo Châu Á, Châu Âu … Nhưng lại bỏ qua kèo phạt góc – kèo thuộc dạng dễ chơi nhất trong cá cược bóng đá.

*Kèo phạt góc TF88 là gì?*
_





Kèo phát góc TF88
Kèo phạt góc TF88 được biết đến với tên gọi khác là Conners là 1 loại hình thức cá cược online phổ biến tại nhà cái bóng đá hàng đầu.

Trong nhiều năm qua, kèo phạt góc TF88 đã thu hút đông đảo sự chú ý với sự linh hoạt ở tỷ lệ kèo phạt góc, cũng biến động chênh lệch dòng tiền khiến dân cá độ kiếm lời dễ dàng.

*Có những loài kèo phạt góc TF88 nào?*
Kèo phạt góc được chia ra khá nhiều lựa chọn đa dạng như: Kèo góc 1×2, cược chấp góc ,tài xỉu góc,…..kết quả sẽ được tính toán theo thời gian quy định của từng loại cược.

Trong đó, với những người chơi có kinh nghiệm cá độ thì sẽ bắt cả 3 loại kèo góc, gồm: Kèo góc hiệp 1, kèo góc hiệp 2 và kèo Chấp góc cả trận … .

*Kèo góc hiệp 1*
Được tính từ lúc giao bóng cho đế khi kết thúc hiệp 1, tính cả thời gian bù giờ. Trong đó, kèo góc hiệp 1 TF88 – sẽ có tỷ lệ góc tài xỉu ở tầm over/under 5 hoặc 6, kèo chấp góc sẽ ở khoảng 0.5 góc – 2 góc.

*Kèo chấp góc hiệp 2*
Tính từ lúc tiếng còi khai cuộc hiệp 2 cho đến khi kết thúc trận đấu. Trong đó, over/under thường giống như hiệp 1 và tùy thuộc và tình hình số lượng phạt góc diễn ra.

*Chấp góc TF88 cả trận*
Được nhà cái tính toán dựa vào chênh lệch góc mà 2 đội tạo ra trong cả trận để tìm ra kèo chiến thắng. Tuy nhiên, kèo này có xu hướng xuất hiện trong thời gian cả trận nhiều hơn là kèo góc TF88 hiệp 1.

*Thủ thuật chơi kèo phạt góc TF88*
Theo kinh nghiệm của những người chơi cá cược online lâu năm thì kèo phạt góc TF88 nên chọn các giải đấu lớn như EPL, Laliga, Leuge 1, La Liga, Bundeshliga…nhưng tỉ lệ kèo phạt góc nên chọn giải EPL sẽ thường xuyên xuất hiện kèo góc còn các giải đấu lớn sẽ xuất hiện ít kèo góc hơn.







Soi kèo góc TF88
Trong trận đấu cả 2 đội có số lượng trung phong cắm từ 2 và lối đá có xu hướng đá lệch biên thì trận đấu sẽ xuất hiện nhiều kèo phạt góc. Với số lượng trung phong cắm chỉ có 1 thì tổng số phạt góc sẽ xuất hiện ít hơn.

Trong khoảng thời gian 5 phút đầu đã xuất hiện tình huống góc thì khả năng các tình huống phạt góc sẽ xảy ra thường xuyên trong trận đấu ngoài phút thứ 10 mà chưa xuất hiện các tình huống góc thì trận đấu đó sẽ rất ít kèo phạt góc xảy ra, nên nghĩ đến kèo xỉu góc hiệp 1.

Trong những giai đoạn nước rút của trận đấu do tính chất nóng vội muốn có bàn thắng của cả 2 đội các tình huống góc sẽ diễn ra 1 cách dồn dập hơn.

Người chơi nên đặt tỉ lệ cươc kèo phạt góc TF88 lúc trận đấu đang diễn ra để nắm bắt được tình hình trận đấu không nên đặt cược khi trận đấu chưa diễn ra.

Điều quan trọng để người chơi có thể chiến thắng được kèo phạt  góc đó không là được vội vàng. Hãy thu thập đủ thông tin từ trận đấu từ đội hình ra sân, sơ đồ chiến thuật của 2 đội thì mới nên đặt cược.

*Các bắt tài xỉu góc TF88 chuẩn xác nhất*
Tương tự như các loại kèo khác, kèo phạt góc TF88  cũng có cách bắt kèo góc chính xác đến 90%.

Để người chơi có thể hình dung  rõ ràng thì dưới đây là 1 ví dụ về soi kèo tài xỉu phạt góc dễ dàng nhất mà cơ hội chiến thắng kèo cao.

Trận đấu giữa Manchester United vs West Ham nhà cái đang đặt kèo tài xỉu góc là 10. Nếu bạn lựa chọn tài kèo góc TF88 thì sẽ ăn 1 còn bạn theo kèo xỉu góc thì sẽ ăn 0.8.

Khi tiếng còi mãn cuộc của trọng tài vang lên nếu số phạt góc >9.5 thì tài thắng còn xỉu thua. Còn khi trận đấu có O/U đúng bằng tỉ lệ mà nhà cái đưa ra thì hòa kèo.

Số tiền cược nếu bạn thắng kèo sẽ được nhân với hệ số kèo đã được nhà cái đưa ra. Ví dụ: Bạn đặt 100 và nổ tài góc thì số tiền bạn có thể nhận là: 100×1=100 VNĐ còn bạn đặt xỉu thì sẽ mất toàn bộ tiền cược.

*Những lưu ý khi kèo góc TF88 chính xác*
Để bắt kèo góc chuẩn nhất thì cần phải theo dõi trận đấu trực tiếp, bám sát thời điểm nửa sau của mỗi hiệp. Theo thống kê cho thấy, 20 cuối của mỗi hiệu là thời điểm tạo ra 80% tổng số góc trong cả trận đấu.

Cách đặt cược kèo phạt góc TF88: Nên vào tiền trước khi trận đấu diễn ra và sử dụng thông tin soi kèo bóng đá để có nhận định chính xác. Sau đó, theo dõi trận đấu để còn tìm cách xả kèo hoặc bơm thêm tiền nếu cơ hội thắng lớn.

Tuyệt đối không bơm thêm hoặc xả kèo quá sớm, bởi số lượng góc có thể biến đổi ở cuối trận rất lớn. Chỉ cần 2 quả phạt góc kép là sẽ biến đổi kẻ thắng, người thua trong tích tắc.

Trên đây là 1 số tips có thể giúp bạn có thể dẽ dàng thắng được kèo góc. Hi vọng những thông tin mà bọn mình cung cấp có thể giúp bạn có thể làm chủ và dễ dàng thắng kèo phạt  góc._


----------

